# etching ?



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

does any body know where to get the etching cream?
and how do yall think this will look


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

I remember reading about this a few days ago and I think they mentioned getting the cream at a hobby shop and also the longer you leave the cream on the deeper the etch.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

well i no that stuff alreay i usually sand blast it but i wanna try the cream


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Here you go,,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207798


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

you can buy it at any hobby shop homie, the stuff i used is called armour etch, works good and is pretty fast....it comes in a white bottle with a purple and white label.....dont forget to buy a decent paint brush...



as for the lowrider man, iw ouldnt etch that shit on my ride but its your ride not mine.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well heres a pic of one of my quarter windows....not the bes tpic but you get the idea....


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i love etched glass...etched some lines in on a stores front window and then bordered that with some engraved border lines....looked fuckin clean


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

is there anyway to etch the windows if you have them tinted?


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

etching on a tinted window isn't a big deal. the tint is on the inside, and the etching will go on the outside. 

If anyone is interested. I have a vinyl cutting machine and I can cut stecils. I use paint mask vinyl that is easy to take off once the etching is done. I've used it in a blast cabinet and works great. 

I have some premade logos, like the automotive names, and parts,
I also have several fonts. 

Give me an email or visit my site, and I can come up with a quote.
Thanks
DC


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

im looking for just some design to set it off. like lil accents in the bottoms and sides of the windows. just lil desings. got any ideas??


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I have some pinstripe type designs that can go in the corners, I also have some tribal patters. I think the pinstripe would look better. I'm at work right now, when I get home I can post some pics or pm them to you.
DC


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

here is a couple of pics of some patterns. the pic is of sandblasted plexiglass.
some patterns that have fine sharp points are harder to do when they are small. sizes like 3in wide by 10in are usually easier to cut.


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks man i appreciate it


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

heres my back window shes sandblasted tho not etched but still looks hot


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

and my sidewindows


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Oct 28 2005, 09:53 PM~4092323
> *heres my back window shes sandblasted tho not etched but still looks hot
> *


Looks good. What kinda ride? how long did you leave the cream on?


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

after reading this thread i bought the cream n did some etching on my 62


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

wal-mart carries it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey, NAZ, how laong did you let the cream set for? Looks really good. Details on how you did it homie.


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

i went to a store that does vinyl graphics n they cut 3 masking tape(stickers) for me.then i put in on the glass n apply the cream.let it sit for 10mins n wipe it off.its real simple


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

hey i was just wondering how many methods of doing this are there??? does it have to be sandblasted?? is the cream only for curing it or something after etching it???does the glass have to come off the car to do it?


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

once you make some kind of design on masking tape, or stencil. you can use either the cream or sand blast it. The cream acts like an acid and does all the etching by itself, just follow the directions on time and clean up. and it doesn't have to come off the car to do it, and it is permanent.
Sandblasting is also a good way because you can buy different grits of sand and make different types of cuts. however you need a compressor, and a blaster and lots of masking to mask off you car so you don't get sand all over it and scratch it. if you have all these things all ready then great.
I do mostly sandblasting because I blast plexiglass also, and the cream will work only on glass and mirror. 
Cream is easy to get and cost less and can be done by alomost anyone with a little bit of time. 

DC


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

whats the name of the cream you use?? cause i wanna try it on my display mirrors but when i went to the hobby shop i saw diffrent ones and didnt know which one would work and which one would be a waste of my money...


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

armour etch, its in a white bottle with some checker squares.
DC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thinking about doing some etching myself on the ride.Just got a 12oz.bottle of Armour Etch and some stencil paper along with some brushes.Here's a few pics of my ride.As you can see the pinstriping is a big part of the cars character.What I'm wondering is what image would look good or go with the ride??Your input would greatly be appreciated....thank you in advance..........


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

yo when you etch does it have to be from the outside to make it look good, and if i do etch and later on i decide to tint my windows will it fuck it up


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

so its juist that simple .. just apply the cream... damn.. i gotta get me ome b/c i can practice on my windows before i replace them.. where is it at.. hobby shops?? right.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

simple, I am using the cream...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4274208


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7monte8_@Nov 21 2005, 09:53 PM~4253092
> *Thinking about doing some etching myself on the ride.Just got a 12oz.bottle of Armour Etch and some stencil paper along with some brushes.Here's a few pics of my ride.As you can see the pinstriping is a big part of the cars character.What I'm wondering is what image would look good or go with the ride??Your input would greatly be appreciated....thank you in advance..........
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Nov 9 2005, 07:00 PM~4171136
> *once you make some kind of design on masking tape, or stencil.  you can use either the cream or sand blast it.  The cream acts like an acid and does all the etching by itself, just follow the directions on time and clean up. and it doesn't have to come off the car to do it, and it is permanent.
> Sandblasting is also a good way because you can buy different grits of sand and make different types of cuts.  however you need a compressor, and a blaster and lots of masking to mask off you car so you don't get sand all over it and scratch it. if you have all these things all ready then great.
> I do mostly sandblasting because I blast plexiglass also, and the cream will work only on glass and mirror.
> ...



So how much psi do you need to blast it, i mean i'm new with this but don't you blast the foil away??


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I use paint mask vinyl to make my stencils wilh. and a psi of around 60-80. green 3m masking tape will also stand up to this pressure. if you are not sure start out even lower around 40 and see how that cuts and go up from there, the higher psi gives you faster and deeper cutting, I wouldn't go any more than 80.
i'm not sure what you mean about blasting the foil. 
DC


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

I just bought some cream today, but I cant think of anything to stencil now. etchers block I guess.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Nov 27 2005, 08:29 PM~4285146
> *I use paint mask vinyl to make my stencils wilh.  and a psi of around 60-80.  green 3m masking tape will also stand up to this pressure.  if you are not sure start out even lower around 40 and see how that cuts and go up from there, the higher psi gives you faster and deeper cutting, I wouldn't go any more than 80.
> i'm not sure what you mean about blasting the foil.
> DC
> *



Allright that doesn't matter, cause you already gave me the answer :biggrin:


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

in your guys's opinion.....would some lace patterns or floral stuff like the old england shit look good on aquarter window?or should i bounce to a different idea on the design.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Dec 1 2005, 10:44 AM~4312957
> *Allright that doesn't matter, cause you already gave me the answer :biggrin:
> *


just be sure and try it first at a lower setting, like 40psi on a test piece. the tape should stand up fine, but you also have to make sure your surface is clean, and the tape sticks good.
DC


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I can tell you guys an easier way. Plus if it looks like ass, you are not stuck. 

get vinyl decals cut for a stencil. Buy a can of frost paint. Mask it off, spray it, and you are done. Much much much easier than doing the actual etching, and it looks the same. I have had 20 people look at mine and everyone was shocked when I said it was paint, even after they feel it. 

Heres a pic of it in progress.....rear window. I am going around all of the glass with the roses. 

also lemme know if anyone needs the stencils, I can make em.

you can also get etched glass vinyl, but I dont know if it would give the same look.


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

is'nt smile now cry later a bike?


----------

